# DB Navigator selber schreiben



## luk123 (17. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die DB Navigator App selber schreiben. Bei mir im Ort befinden sich mehrere Bahnhöfe und mir geht es tierisch auf den Sack die immer mit der App abzusuchen. Wie ist es möglich auf die Nötigen Daten zuzugreifen. Kann ich irgendwie mit der Bahn Website kommunizieren? Brauche nur einen Ansatz!!!

DAnke schon mal!!!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Jan 2013)

Ansatz?
Klar, hier:

- java.net.URL
- java.net.URI
- org.apache.commons.httpclient
- java.util.regex.Pattern
- WebServices

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jan 2013)

Die Frage ist, ob DB WebServices dazu anbietet..

Du könntest schauen ob es Android Apps zur DB gibt und eventuell diese Entwickler fragen, wie die auf die Daten kommen. Schätze mal das es irgendwo WebServices geben wird..

Alternativ frag mal bei DB nach.


----------



## sup? (17. Jan 2013)

Ich meine vor einem halben Jahr gelesen zu haben, dass die DB keine WebServices anbietet. Viel Spaß beim Parsen


----------



## Stroker89 (18. Jan 2013)

Jap ich war selbst einst in der selben Lage 
Und nein die DB bietet weder eine API noch irgendwelche WebServices, im Gegensatz zu der Österreichischen Bahngesellschaft. 
Irgendwie wollen die ihre Daten nicht rausrücken...

Gruß


----------



## Bluestone (22. Jan 2013)

Eventuell hilft es den Traffic der offiziellen DB-App (z.B. deren Android-App) zu sniffen.

Das nächste größere Problem wäre eventuell die Legalität / Genehmigung durch die DB ?
Oder ist das ganze nur im privaten Rahmen für sich selbst gedacht?


----------



## luk123 (29. Jan 2013)

hm.....das werde ich mal testen! Danke für die Antworten! Das ganze soll nur für mich privat sein!


----------



## Stroker89 (29. Jan 2013)

Schau mal hier ist was ganz nützliches denke ich. Aber Vorsicht...wie gesagt ist da Bahn was ihre Daten angeht sehr pingelig 

http://www.marcusschiesser.de/2011/06/openbahn-api-–-bahn-webseite-als-webservice/


----------

